# Gartenteich fast fertig



## Andreas18 (12. Sep. 2013)

Dann will ich mich mal vortsellen. Andreas , 53 Jahre vom Rande der Soester Börde. Ich habe meinen Teich bis auf die Randbefestigung fertig. Obwohl, fertig wird man glaube ich nie. Zum Teich. Folienteich 1mm PVC mit 15 m3 Inhalt bei 1,55 m Tiefe. Filteranlage mit BA und Skimmer ist ein Patronenfilter im IBC Tank mit zweitem IBCTank als Biostufe. Die Einläufe werden in einen 3/4 IBC zusammengeführt, also wie ein Pumpenschacht, und von dort wird in den Patronenfilter gepumpt. Rücklauf hinter der Biokammer über natürliches Gefälle. Moderate Bepflanzung, die natürlich noch wachsen muss. Im Teich befinden sich 3Kois, bis 55 cm und 2 Kois bis 30 cm, davon 1 Butterfly + eine __ Goldschleie, die eigentlich eine __ Orfe sein sollte. Die Fische und einen Teil der Pflanezen habe ich alle aus einer Teichauflösung geschenkt bekommen. Musste ziemlich zügig gehen,sonst hätte ich den Teich nach dem Einfüllen länger als 3 Wochen ohne Fische gelassen. Aber ging nicht anders. Ich habe dann auch noch ein paar Bilder angehängt. Die Umrandung bzw. Folienbefestigung muss ich noch machen. Muss aber erst noch Steine aus dem Steinbruch holen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas18 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Irgendwie hat das mit den Bildern nicht geklappert.
Neuer Versuch


----------



## muh.gp (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Hallo Andreas,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Ein schönes Stück Wasser hast du dir da geschaffen! Echt toll! 

Gibt es Bilder von der Bauphase? Und mindestens genauso wichtig: Bilder von deinen Fischen!

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gewässer und hier im Forum!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Auch vom mir ein Hallo und viel Spass hier , denn du auf alle Fälle hier haben wirst.


----------



## Andreas18 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Danke für die Begrüssung.
Bilder von der Bauphase habe ich natürlich auch.Hänge sie mal an . Nur ein paar im Schnelldurchlauf. Wer etwas genauer wissen will, kann natürlich fragen
Gruß Andreas


----------



## muh.gp (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Hut ab! Sehr schön an die bestehende Substanz angepasst.


----------



## Andreas18 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Die vordere Mauer hatte ich vor 2 Jahren schon gebaut. Seinerzeit war auch die Idee mit dem teich schon vorhanden. Nur über die Ausführung war ich mir lange nicht im klaren. Das Lesen in diesem Forum hat mir bei vielen "Gedankenspielen" geholfen. Das Ding "aus Fehlern lernen" konnte entsprechend abgekürzt werden. Was nicht heisst, das es nicht zu verbessern gibt.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Reiner_ (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Hallo Andreas,

Deine Lösung mit der Mauer gefällt mir, auch wenn uns heute bei NG neue Denkansätze zur Teichveränderung gegeben wurden.

Auf den letzen Fotos ist auch gut der Aufbau der Grundmauer von der Rückseite zu erkennen.
Wie tief ist das Fundament ?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Andreas18 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Hallo Reiner.
Das Fundament geht 50 tief unter der unteren Sohle ins Erdreich. Steht auf  Schotter mit 20 mm Körnung. Es wurden Bewehrungsmatten mit einbetoniert. Diese wurden später hinter der gemauerten Wandin 2 Etappen bis auf Wasserhöhe auf bzw. einbetoniert. Danach die 2 Versatzkanten mit Zementmörtel und einer Flasche zur Hohlkehle geformt. Wichtig ist nach kurzer Zeit auszuschalen und die Kanten zu brechen. Die Halbrundschalungen habe ich mit 8 mm Sperrholz und in den engen Radien mit Blechen gebaut. Auf einem Bild sieht man einen Einbau halbrund in den Teich ragen. Dort kommte nächste Woche noch ein Rosenbogen über die Treppe. Die dort zu pflanzende Kletterrose wächst dann, mehr oder weniger optisch aus dem Teich.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas w. (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich fast fertig*

Hi Andreas,

ein riesengroßes Kompliment für den gelungenen Teich und das Rundum.

Danke für die Bilder, die einen wieder zum denken anregen. Wie Du schon sagst - richtig fertig ist man nie  Bring das mal meiner Frau bei.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas.


----------

